# I'm still lost



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

I can't decide on what food to feed Charlie and he is a year and a half. My husband doesn't want to spend a lot of money on his food but I'm at the point now that I am just going to buy it without his input. :uhoh: 

We started off on Ol'Roy because that was the cheapest and what my husband wanted. Charlie had problems and the vet told us to switch to Purina Dog Chow. He's been on that for a few months now and his licking/chewing on his paws and ear infections have not gone away, seem to be worse if you ask me. The ingredient list dont seem to be that much better than Ol' Roy.

I am so overwhelmed with the choices out there. I don't know what to feed him without spending a fortune. What do you guys feed that is healthy that doesn't cost a lot?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Honestly, i would try better food than those two, have you tryed say california natural, or solid gold, they are not very costly, if you can afford more, then maybe evo, or one of the better foods.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have found that our local feed store has good quality food for good prices. It is high in protein low in fat. I can get a 50 pound bag for $22.00. It is a food specifically for working and hunting dogs. I am not at home and can't think of the name of it. My dogs also have a lot of itching problems if corn is listed as the first ingredient in the food. So, I always make sure it is not high in corn content.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

One thing to remember is that you don't have to feed as much with the better foods. So pricewise, it probably doesn't cost much more to buy the best. Besides, it will cut down on your trips to the vet!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

There are so many choices out there! I agree with others, spending more money on a higher quality food will cost you less in the long run! I think others have recommended a reasonably priced food at Costco?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I was happy with Diamond Naturals and it was much cheaper than even Canidae. I am switching back to Canidae but honestly the dogs did really well on the Diamond Natural. I was paying $28 for a 40 pound bag at the local co-op.


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Charlie also needs to lose 9 pounds...last vet visit he weighed in at 83.8 pounds!!! So I was considering trying some of the Healthy Weight dog formulas. I saw Premium Edge has one. But it's also like $39 for a 35 lb bag. at the feed store. I'll check out the other suggestions, thanks for the feedback! I really appreciate it. My vet is the one who recommended the Purina and I have a huge bag of it and now I dont know what to do with all of it. Of course it was my fault, I should have just bought a small bag to see how he would do. Oh well.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Check the calorie content of the higher end food and compare. For example, Orijen and EVO (both GREAT foods) are 460 cals/cup and 527 cals/cup for similar price bags. I was feeding Ranger 3.5 cups of Orijen but only 2 of the EVO, so the EVO lasted almost twice as long for the same price. Unless your dog gets TONS of exercise, you could probably cut it down to under 2 cups a day of EVO which will save money but still keep good weight on your dog.

Orijen and EVO are both grain-free and good for allergies, especially the Orijen. Another good one is Acana Lamb and Apple because it has only source of grain in it and lamb tends to be something dogs aren't allergic too. Anything with a lot grains (especially cheap grains, like Purina/Ol'Roy) is going to set off allergies.

Eagle Pack is also a good food for the price, but I'm not sure how good it would be for allergies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have a Costco, the Kirklands food they have is a good low cost choice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fromm 4 star line is good for allergies, but also grain inclusive. Price is moderate. I get 30 lbs for $45. It has been the perfect food for Cody and Syd. You can read about it here. www.frommfamily.com


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have a Costco, wish I did. I guess I'm an idiot when I come to calories. My vet told me to only feed him 1 1/4 cup a day of Purina so that's all he gets. When he was a puppy he used to get 2 cups a day (1 in am and 1 in pm) but now he gets it all at 5 pm and boy he knows when it's 5 pm!!! lol


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try Taste of the Wild, you can find it at the Tractor Supply stores for about $35-40 for a 30 lb bag. As Linda stated, try Diamond Naturals- both same maker as TOTWild. Taste of the Wild is grain-free. I think that might solve your problems with the ears/licking.

If you have an Agway or other Farm & Feed store, I'd check there. They have better prices and can get almost anything. 

Good luck... and remember the price per lb might not be such sticker shock if you look at the kcals. The kcals are higher, you can feed less.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Golden_Lover said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a Costco, wish I did. I guess I'm an idiot when I come to calories. My vet told me to only feed him 1 1/4 cup a day of Purina so that's all he gets. When he was a puppy he used to get 2 cups a day (1 in am and 1 in pm) but now he gets it all at 5 pm and boy he knows when it's 5 pm!!! lol


1 1/4 a day? That's not much even if the dog is on a diet. I would at least add some green beans as a filler. Hard to figure out how your dog got over weight on just 2 cups a day prior to that.

Do you have a Petco in your area? They are high on a lot of stuff, but they do run specials every few weeks on a few brands, Iams being one of them. Usually around $32 for a 40lb bag. My lab does not have itching issues and I always get compliments on his coat.


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

msdogs1976 said:


> Hard to figure out how your dog got over weight on just 2 cups a day prior to that.


Well Charlie has mastered the puppy dog eyes and my husband has a hard time resisting them! :doh: I have to get on to him constantly to quit giving him table scraps! :no: I put Charlie outside now when we eat though and my husband is much better about it after a few slaps...lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy from Petfooddirect when they offer 22% off. I buy for two dogs, so when they have a $20.00 off coupon, I can usually use it. I find it cheaper to buy online than from the stores around here.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We have Enzo on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul...his food is about $36 for a 35 lb bag and he loves it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you live near a larger city? Why i ask is, i am orginal from princeton , my mom lives there, she has to go to evansville, to get good dog food.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Time to start reading the labels. With the paw licking, etc., it's time to pick a food that is wheat, soy and corn FREE. There are quite a few but they do cost more as well. Agway, Tractor Supply are good places with a pretty decent selection since you don't have a Costco. See if you can get some samples or buy a small bag before you make a big leap to a new food. Remember, gradual change by mixing the two foods, then weaning off the old stuff. Give him a couple of weeks to see improvement.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a thought w/ the allergies...make sure the treats that you're giving him are free of his allergens, too. I watched a lady at Pet Supplies Plus last night flip out on the worker because they didn't have the food she needed for her dog because of his wheat and soy allergies, then she went and picked up a bunch of treats that ALL contained wheat. It's pointless to exclude it from his food if you're just going to have it in his treats. =)


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I feed my dogs Wellness simple solution, my springer had seborhea til I switched over, I put Lucy on it also when she went to adult food. I also give them like some blueberries, eggs, some veggies etc.


----------



## Moosey (Jun 27, 2010)

*Food*

I was told by someone that the licking/chewing of feet can be caused by too much protein in the dog food, so try reducing the protein levels in the food. We feed Natural Balance which is about $45 for 33lbs. It is a little more then most foods but a great food. Our dogs love it and our puppy is growing great on it. They both free feed and are at perfect weights. Good luck. Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I have both my dogs on Wellness simple solution, it cleared up my springers seborrhea, he has beautiful fur now. And my golden is doing great on it, her 1st adult food.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I use the Costco brand....Kirkland Signature brand lamb and rice. I find the price to be reasonable and the ingredient list is better than purina one. If your pup is overweight, just try cutting back on how much you give him and limit treats, or give healthier treats.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Starfire5 said:


> One thing to remember is that you don't have to feed as much with the better foods. So pricewise, it probably doesn't cost much more to buy the best. Besides, it will cut down on your trips to the vet!


This is exactly what I was thinking. 

I feed Hank Innova LB Dog Food. At first glance it seems like an expensive food...$49.00 /33 lb. bag. A bag lasts about a month. he gets 3.5 cups/day. So $49.00 divided by 30 days = $1.63/day to feed him. IMO, that's not too much to spend on him.
No itchies, no ear infections and no visits to the vet since he finished his shot series last Sept.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I've used Ol Roy and Purina Dog Chow. My husband sounds so much like yours.

Lucky hated Ol Roy (I actually threw the almost full bag away). He loved Purina Dog Chow but I'm not sure it was good for his coat.

Both of the above uses corn glutin as a protien filler. Research has shown that plant protein results in less healthy skin and coat.

I use Iams weight control because its not too pricy, doesn't use corn glutin and it works well for Lucky...good coat and skin.

Good luck...I know its tough to find something that fits teh budget.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden_Lover said:


> Charlie also needs to lose 9 pounds...last vet visit he weighed in at 83.8 pounds!!! So I was considering trying some of the Healthy Weight dog formulas. I saw Premium Edge has one. But it's also like $39 for a 35 lb bag. at the feed store. I'll check out the other suggestions, thanks for the feedback! I really appreciate it. My vet is the one who recommended the Purina and I have a huge bag of it and now I dont know what to do with all of it. Of course it was my fault, I should have just bought a small bag to see how he would do. Oh well.


I would be jumping for joy if I could find 35 lbs of decent dog for for $39. I pay about $45 for 30 lbs of Taste of the Wild, and almost $60 for 28 lbs of Evo. I prefer the Evo to the TOTW but feed TOTW when funds get tight. Both are grain free.


----------

